# Kaufberatung: Externe 2,5" Festplatte



## hihacker (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eine gute 2,5" externe Festplatte empfehlen?
Ich hab mich mal ein bischen nach Festplatten gesucht und hab diese hier gefunden:

Transcend StoreJet 25M 500 GB
500GB WD Elements SE portable 2.5" - USB2.0
BestMedia Platinum MyDrive 500GB 6,4cm(2,5") Grün/Chrome
Verbatim Store 'n' Go Portable Hard Drive 500GB black

Was meint ihr welche davon würdet ihr Empfehlen oder gleich eine ganz andere?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wofür willst du die denn nutzen?

Bei deiner Auswahl wäre ich für eine WD


----------



## hihacker (4. Oktober 2010)

Zum Daten speichern 

Zum Daten austauschen zwischen meinem PC und meinem Netbook und sonst halt auch um unterwegs mehr Daten zu haben. Also auch zum mitnehmen und nicht nur zuhause rumliegen haben


----------

